# H: Mish Mash of Fantasy/40K W: Necron's/DV stuff



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Fellow Heretics!

What i have here is a Mish Mash of things ranging from race Rulebooks right up to models!

Fantasy:

Ogre's:

18 Bulls w/fc
4 Leadbelchers
6 Ironguts
5 Metal oop Maneater's 
Golfag Maneater
4 Mournfang (in a state of disrepair but can be glued back etc)
1 Ironblaster (has been painted separately, not glued together)
1 Stonehorn ( rider's Saddle has been broken but can be repaired)

O&G's:

15-20 Gobbo Archer w/ fc
25-35 Gobbo Warriors with spear/shield/fc
1 Goblin Big Boss
1 Goblin Shaman
1 Doom Diver 
20'ish Spider Riders w/fc

40k:

Hive Tyrant with Wings/Heavy Venom cannon
Swarm Lord
2 Broodlords
16 Genestealers
10-15 Hormagaunts
6 Termagants
1 carnifex

Grey Knights:

6-7 GKT (metal oop)
5-10 Purifiers
5 Teleporty ones 
1 NDK

Imperial Guard:

2 LRBT
1 Plasma Turret one with sponson's
1 catachan Battleforce (half built, partially painted)
1 chimera

Rulebooks:

current Guard
current GK's
2 copies of current Ork's Book

Basically i am looking for things to do with Necron's (new Army for me )
and anything to do witht the new Dark Vengeance set.

Leave a post here or PM if interested, i live in the UK and would be looking to trade please.

captain_obvious


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump time

Edit* I also have Kayvaan Shrike available as well (Metal version) good condition with base.

Plus i'll just be happy with any thing for Dark Angels now if that helps, including Dark Vengeance as well and if you want photo's, i can take some and PM them to you.


----------

